# Beginner in shock.

## Pitmaster

Hallo allemaal, eerste post hier, hopelijk niet de laatste.

Ik ben behoorlijk thuis is de open source maar vanacht mijn eerste Gentoo gedropt. Dat bleek een behoorlijke klus maar om 4:30 stond ie te draaien.

2 uur lang regeltjes voorbij zien flitsen.

Mooi spul dat Gentoo. Ik heb de Live DVD 12.1 gekozen, amd64.

Dit klinkt natuurlijk allemaal te mooi om waar te zijn en dat is het dan ook.

De printer moet geinstalleerd. Openen van "System Settings" en kiezen voor "KDE Printer Configuratie". Zandloper zonder einde. Geen printer.

Op het internet (google weet antwoord) verschillende dingen gevonden. Ik ben niet de enige met dit probleem maar tot dusverre wel voorlopig de enige die geen oplossing heeft.

Duidelijk was dat ik moest gaan updaten........... Toen kwam de shock. Op elk linux systeem betekend dat de knop indrukken "Updaten" en klaar is kees.

Gentoo werkt nu even beduidend anders. Ik kom hier niet uit. Met schaamrood op mijn kaken moet ik bekennen dat deze ouwe rot in linuxland (32 jaar) toch ook teveel gewent is geraakt aan het indrukken van mooie knopjes.

Wie heeft er zin even een beginnende ouwe rot op gang te helpen?

Alvast bedankt, Pit

----------

## Jzomer

Hey,

Heb je toevallig wel de drivers aangevinkt bij het configureren van de kernel?

Zo ja, dan kun je als het goed is gebruik maken van je printer door middel van CUPS meer informatie is hier te vinden:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing

Mocht dat niet het geval zijn, dan staan daar ook de kernel modules die je nodig bent om te printen.

En zul je die moeten toevoegen.

PS: Ik ben blij dat ik met mijn jonge koppie altijd al een commandline junkie ben geweest :3 (17 jaar oud, gebruik linux sinds ik 12 ben).

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jordy

----------

## JeroenMathon

tip door in je /etc/portage/make.conf het volgende te zetten:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j(AANTAL_CORES+1) --load-average 10"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j(AANTAL_CORES+1) --load-average 10"
```

Bespaar je je zelf een hoop regels en gaat het compilen ook een stuk sneller omdat gentoo A)Meer cores gebruikt en B)Niet de text hoeft te outputten.

----------

